# Checking Packet Queue?



## Anonymous (Nov 25, 2009)

I read somewhere that "netstat -i" would show me the number of packets waiting on an interface's queue. It's not showing that, is there another way to do it? I'm trying to do this so I can check to see if a network problem is being caused by the interface or cable.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2009)

Try `systat -netstat n` where 'n' stands for refresh interval.


----------



## Orum (Nov 26, 2009)

If you're using altq, you can look at its queue with [CMD="pfctl"]-vsq[/CMD] (prints output once, no packet kbps) or [CMD="pfctl"]-vvsq[/CMD] (continues printing output w/ kbps per queue).


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 26, 2009)

"systat -netstat em0" gives me the following static output until I kill it.


```
/0  /1  /2  /3  /4  /5  /6  /7  /8  /9  /10

      Load Average

Local Address Foreign Address  Proto Recv-Q Send-Q (state)
```

I don't know what altq is but when i run that command it says /dev/pf can't be found.


----------



## Orum (Nov 26, 2009)

If you don't know what pf/altq are, then you're not running it.

'n' is a refresh interval as DutchDaemon said, *not* a interface name (e.g. [CMD="systat"]-netstat 5[/CMD]).


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 26, 2009)

I tried it with an interval first and got the same output.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 26, 2009)

It can take a while for DNS to resolve the hostnames, especially when there are a lot of connections. Give it a minute.

Or:
Start [cmd=]systat -netstat 5[/cmd], and when the screen comes up, type

```
:numbers
```

See systat(1) under the netstat section.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 27, 2009)

I see it showing me all of the currently open sockets. That pretty cool.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 30, 2009)

Orum said:
			
		

> If you're using altq, you can look at its queue with [CMD="pfctl"]-vsq[/CMD] (prints output once, no packet kbps) or [CMD="pfctl"]-vvsq[/CMD] (continues printing output w/ kbps per queue).



I use ALTQ and was excited to learn about this, but when I tried it get the following:


```
No queue in use
```


I have tried it when transferring data so I know a queue is in use (not to mention people connecting to the box continually), but still get nothing but the above.


----------

